# Clothing!



## DozerGirl (Sep 23, 2013)

Hey other big girls! I'm new in here. I am starting this post partially because I am burning mad at Fuller Fillies! I ordered some breaches from them All the way from England, and the customer service was really snarky! Has anyone had trouble with quality or CS? Also, I am curious if anyone has purchased the plus size Tuffrider tall boot. I can't find any reviews for them. I know the Fuller fillies boots are probably great, but I am ticked at them  What other plus size brands do you gals like?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok. I should be a pro in this category. 

First of all, I had two pairs of Fuller Fillies breeches in brown and blue plaid, and they were by far the best breeches I have ever ridden when I was in that size range. LOVED the breeches. WORTH putting up with snarky customer service for (although I never ordered directly from them, I ordered through a distributor in the states). 

Secondly, the Tuff Rider boots are terrible. They are way too short, to the point that they look very unprofessional/tacky. In addition, the quality was horrible. They do not (from what I remember) have an elastic gullet either which won't help the situation. I returned those boots as soon as I got them and so thrilled I did. For boots that WORK for a bigger calf size, and that last...Mountain Horse 100%. I bought a pair of there dress boots a few years ago and they are FANTASTIC. They still look wonderful, they fit perfectly, the elastic gullet is amazing, and they have a nice and tall spanish cut (really, they are just a regular height but after my Tuff Rider experience I think this is worth mentioning). 

Any questions, just ask.


----------



## DozerGirl (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for that! The Tuff Rider boots don't look great but it's tough to tell from a picture. I don't think I can do the mountain horse boots. My calf is 19 or 20 inches. I don't know why I have such freakishly big calves! I do, however, have the tough rider dressage coat in the plus size. And it's actually very nice. Maybe I will have to just wear half chaps at the schooling shows for a while. I have been looking for some used boots in the right size, but they are few, far between, and still expensive!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Glenknock (Feb 27, 2013)

I have loads of stuff from fuller fillies but i got mine through lady in Ireland caroline at equi people, she was brilliant i have the gaiters and the leather half chaps plus the 4 in 1 jacket in lime green and probably every t-shirt in the range lol there stuff is very good only thing i'd problem with was the country boots had hole with in like 2 months but apart from that great. I know this may not help as were in different countries  happy shopping i hope you find what your looking for
Sorry forgot to mention i've massive calf too so your not on your own plus they do short lenght and xwide


----------



## callidorre (Dec 7, 2011)

I can totally see having a problem dealing with Fulller Fillies directly. It doesn't surprise me. That being said, I love the Fuller Fillies breeches I own. They fit awesome and are holding up well. I do know some of their styles can run big or small.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

As someone who is plus size and trying desperately to find some more Joddies, this thread is awesome. Just saying (and subscribing!).


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi there -- 

Figured I would put my two cents in here. I've never ordered a pair of fuller fillies breeches.. but I've heard great reviews from them. I usually never end up speaking to someone since I order most stuff online. Love SmartPak! I have however, ordered boots from Equestriancollections.com. I ordered their Plus size tall boots. They offered calf sizes that most don't (19/20 inches).. and they looked nice. I wasn't sure how well they would work since the lining inside is a red mesh type thing... but they have kept my legs warm, and broke in relatively fast. As far as cost.. they are lower than the other expensive brands. Fuller Fillies was more than the ones I bought. 

I also bought breeches from that same online site.. I wasn't extremely pleased with them.. but they were really cheap (30-40 dollars). Usually ordering online is a hit or miss. Best of luck to you!


----------



## DozerGirl (Sep 23, 2013)

Alexmac, I just looked at Equestrian Collections- they don't have their own "brand" of boots, but it does look like they carry different plus sized ones. Can you tell me which kind you bought that you liked? Thanks for your input!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alexmac156 (Jul 15, 2013)

Dozer.. Sorry I haven't replied sooner. I had no idea that you responded. Here is the link to the boots on the website: TuffRider Plus Size Field Boots - Ladies and Field Boots | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM

There is a sizing chart on that same page. It will help you out with what size boots you'll need.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have had issues with customer service and Fuller Fillies, so much so that I will never order direct from them, and really wish that there were more people catering to bigger riders and I would not buy from them ever again.

Having said that I have no issues at all with the quality of the products I have from them, the fit is usually good, the quality is either good or great, and so far things seem to be durable.


I was over here looking for somewhere to share this one, and I am so excited 

WESTERN CHAPS, custom size, will fit fatties, skinnies, anyone at a great price

Arcaro's Saddlery Inc. - Congress Leather Chaps

I have just discovered these as well English Long boots with BIG calves, Tuff Rider Plus Rider Field Boot - Adams Horse and Pet Supply sounds promising, LOL not that I need them at the moment, but well worth investigating I think

OK I see the Tuff riders have been mentioned lots already, SIGH, way to get deflated!


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I really want a nice pair of tall boots.

And my calf is a 20. I feel so screwed out of a nice pair of boots for a decent price. Hispar has Victory Ladies Field Boots. They're decent but I can't actually find them anywhere online with the extra calf size.

I'm in Canada. And greenhawk has no selection of plus size breeches. I love the look of smartpaks breeches. I will be ordering from their Piper line.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

At long last I am in the UK and have tried on the Airowear Outlyne vest I ordered second hand, and I fits *happy dance icon* 

Can't wait to ride in it, and I think it is going to keep the knockersaplenty in order for sure
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

